# Field review of Hoyt Formula w/F3 limbs



## cragdweller (Jul 29, 2009)

I have not had the opportunity to contribute much to the forum. However, and I have been able to shoot a Hoyt Formula. 

The bow riser is 25”s with long 36lb F3(wood) limbs. Set-up was [email protected] my draw length of 30 9/16’s, arrow clicks right on front end of bow, non-standard AMO increase of + ½" 18 strand 8125 string, center single ACE stabilizer 5” extension, v-bar at [email protected] degrees with Donikers and weights. Arrows are ACE 470/110grain and X10s 500/110grain with spin-wings. This is the same weight and length I use now, so a side by comparison is optimal. Shot two days ~220 arrows from 10 to 100 meters at 40 to 55 degree day temp with little wind. 

Riser and limb appearance looked fine with no flaws. The limb setup in bow were straight no dowel adjustment was needed. The limbs are obviously heavier than traditional ILB’s. Bow tune with done quickly with straight arrow flight in minutes. This was obtain with just minor variation in bow weight and cushion plunger adjustment. Draw back was smooth with no stack through the clicker. Bow noise was VERY excessive. I repeatedly had to check lock nuts to determine source of noise with no success. The brace height was increased to 9 ¾" DID have an effect to tolerable level. Stability in limbs, from my prospective appeared to be better. Arrow speed lost was very noticeable. I lost ½ inch in sight window at 70m with a brace set at 9 1/8 as an example. 

My opinion is that the Hoyt Formula is “nice”. Previous reviewers have stated the quietness of the Formula, so I must have gotten a Hoyt error, but this bow is very loud! I notice no real improvement in “feel” or shock reduction. Arrow speed reduction is troubling; I can assume this is due to the wood makeup of the limbs. I did like the grip and my perception of limb stability from either the wood composite and/or new limb design. Longer bow strings are required! Overall, I probably would not purchase this bow especially at a premium price. Maybe the next version would be more to my liking.


----------



## cragdweller (Jul 29, 2009)

Please excuse the poorly proof-read post. I have not used the forum layout and posted a rough (beer induced) draft. I would like to follow-up with little additional info including bad grammar and typos. 

The Formula does have a smaller sight window. Interference with the sight pin at 18m is noticeable and will require some mental adaptation. The F3 limb tips have a new beefier and narrow design. Stringing the bow also required additional practice. The adjusting dowels and weight bolt will still leave those ugly scratches and impression on the limbs. I also tried the F3 limb stabilization bushings. This does have a noticeable effect on shock absorption. Personally, I liked it, but normally I don’t use either upper or lower stabilizers. In my opinion, the new design might be better performing with a larger riser smaller limb setup. Therefore, my setup of a 70” Formula would use a 27” riser/medium limb instead of my normal 25”riser/long limb configuration. I think this really maybe the way to go. Increase in speed and decrease in limb noise is what I would anticipate. 

Overall, the experimenting or beta testing of this new design is going to be left to the dedicated individuals who will forgo the cost for the love of our sport. The top archers who get a cash incentive for using Hoyt equipment will also be ones to watch. I think Hoyt has stuck their corporate necks out by changing the old standard. Whatever the outcome I applaud their guts.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

That was a gutsy move. I respect Hoyt for taking a large risk. If the system is truly better, the large risk will equate to a large reward. 

In speaking with a Hoyt rep, I got the impression that they felt they were being left behind in recurve technology. The leap was meant to put them back in the game, so to speak. Even if this attempt falls flat, I applaud the effort.


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*re-cut the limbs*

has anyone tried re-cutting the butt end of the limbs to fit older style ifl set ups?

and if so, what was your result?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

With a paralever limb arrangement, the part of the limb below the dovetail fitting is a working part of the limb. It moves when stressed and returns energy to the system when fired. The technology is in the design at this point. Not so much with the limbs construction although there is an improved limbtip design.

If you went to the trouble of cutting off the extra working parts of a new limb so that you could use it without those extra working parts, do you think that there might be a problem with that idea?

I am puzzled that the OP's bow is making so much noise. Almost without exception, archers are reporting the low noise levels of this bow. Both the 25" inch with Medium F4 limbs and the 27" with short limbs that I have access to are quiet. 

What sort of Brace Height are you running Cragdweller?


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*no problem*

i looked over these limbs intensly and if you leave the dovetail as is and just re-cut the remaining tail into a normal IFL fit, i cannot see that it would create any problem at all. it looks as if it would be just a normal pair of limbs.

what is this "para lever limb arrangement" your talking about?

is this supposed to be some advantage?

i like the fact that they are wood/carbon and i like the limb tips.

Paul


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh, don't get me wrong. 
I KNOW you could do it. You'd be cutting off part of the advantage of the limbs, so what would be the point? 
No warranty, no advantage. Big cost. 

I think you'll be waiting for a while for someone to do it. 

The Paralever limb IS the new limb design.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Paul, I don't really see the point in cutting these limbs. Hoyt and many other good companies make ILF - compatable limbs that would work as good or better than these in an ILF riser...

The "Paralever" system is Hoyt's new limb fitting system. It is different than what we've all been using for almost 30 years now. Different geometry in both the limb and riser than ILF, so these limbs only fit on the new Hoyt riser.

Like Whiz says, the new limb is designed to flex at the butt and it incorporates a upper stab. bushing in the base of the limb. Innovative design for sure, but nobody really knows yet whether it's actually better.

John.


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*test*

it will be interesting to test the new F3 limb/riser against a pair of the F3's cut to fit my Avalon Plus riser; same weight of course.

don't know if you don't try.

my trusty bayonet should do the job in short order.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, feel free to let us know how you go...


----------



## dodgeyhodgeyuk (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi There i have a formula RX 25" with MED formula carbon 720 limbs at 44# with doinkers on the limbs ive had this for about 2 years. I did notice that my bow was noisy at first but with a few long hours of tweeking with brace height/limb alignment and making a new string with couple of more strands ( i was using Angel Dyneema 14 strands which is very fast now moved up to 18 strands) my bow is significantly more quieter and club members have commented on how quiet it is. if i was able i could upload a vid of my bow in action. But i would say that maybe the OP might need to do a bit of fiddling as it may not be set up quite right out the box. Sorry if you have already done so i'm assuming you haven't.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Original Post is from 5 years ago


----------

